# Hybrid shaft flex



## kevster84 (Aug 12, 2015)

Recently sold my hybrid and in the market for a new one and a bit unsure what flex to buy.

The hybrid I sold was a Mizuno MP650 with project x 6.0 shaft. Off the tee and occasionally off the fairway I had some great straight shots but didn't find it very forgiving and found the shaft a bit stiff (read the project x 6.0 plays like an x stiff). Also tended to hit shots off the deck low with a tendency to go right.

I have just borrowed a friends Cobra Biocell with regular flex shaft. The head is more forgiving and find it easier to launch than the mizuno. However sometimes hooked it, one hole I hit OOB twice on the left hand side off the tee due to hooks. My friend is selling as he found it too whippy compared to his other regular flex hybrid. I did also hit some nice shots with it.

Does anyone know if the project x 6.0 plays like a x stiff and that the Cobras shafts are more flexible compared to other brands?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 12, 2015)

PX flex in woods and irons differs and is further complicated by weight differences. 

In irons, PX 6.0 is between S and X in Dynamic Gold, but in woods and hybrids it is closer to S. In practical terms, assume that the true flex in woods and hybrids is about 0.5 less. The same is true of PX flighted iron shafts compared to PX. 

Depends which PX version you have in the Mizuno. The PX Black is a lowish launch shaft, and the symptoms you describe, low and right, sounds like too stiff a flex for you.


----------



## kevster84 (Aug 12, 2015)

I think it was a standard p x 6.0. Liked that shaft in the woods (driver/3 wood though)


----------



## kevster84 (Aug 12, 2015)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&s...1QdVw58g2qShU2Plmw&ust=1439450979549017&rct=j


----------



## adam6177 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have stiff shafts in my irons, driver and Nike Vapor flex hybrid......I too had the 6.0 Project X shaft in my SLDR hybrid and I couldn't hit it for toffee.  It was too stiff IMO.  Regular flex hybrids balloon like crazy.....you need to find a stiff shaft in between the two.


----------



## kevster84 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cheers for the advice!


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2015)

The mizuno mp650 has a slightly open face.   It is quite easy to leave open and leak it right.  

Pretty decent club for those that hook.


----------



## Roops (Aug 17, 2015)

I have found all the cobra hybrids that I used to be too soft. They were regulars and seemed to be very soft. I was really having to make very easy swings to keep them straight, leaning on them at all just resulted in big hooks. In comparison, the Ping Regular shaft (TFC129) in my current hybrid is much firmer. You can give these a bit more welly without the same issues.


----------

